# 4 Frame NUC layout prints???



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

For the four frame upper box of the nuc. 
It is simple take one rabbit side and cut it in half. Put new fingers in the unhinged sides. That match the 20" sides. And assemble.. 
For the bottom box cut a dado in the center. Of it. 
Bottom board there are two ways to do it. 
I like to make two small bottom boards that face opposite each other. And fasten it on the bottom box with plumbers tape. 
Or you can make a large one and run a center board down the center. 
I make separate intercover for each nuc side. 
David


----------



## Haynes HoneyBee Co (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much. I didn't think anyone was going to respond.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

There are a few good sets of plans for building nucs. I hesitated to answer because I'm not sure I've seen any plans from MP (like a cut list).


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be interested in this post by MP:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...dux&p=1208913&highlight=nuc+plans#post1208913


----------

